
A gathering spot for ex-Googlers to reminisce and comment on the latest developments in search. - vlad
http://xooglers.blogspot.com
======
rms
The blog is best read from start to finish.

If the "voice" of the author sounds familiar, it's because Doug Edwards
created the PR language of Google.

